# Aal - Vom Wasser bis auf den Teller



## Endmin (20. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

Wollte euch mal Fragen wie ihr Aale zubereitet?

- Wie lassen sie sich am einfachsten enthäuten?
   Tips dazu?

- Wie bereitet ihr die Aale zu?
  kleine anbraten und große räuchern?

- Der Aal ist ja soviel ich weiß ein Wirbelloses Tier, wenn ich aber das Genick durchschneide, fühlt es sich so an, als ob dort eine Wirbelsäule ist oder Irre ich mich da?
(Wurde eines Besseren belehrt, also nicht mehr ernst nehmen)


Könnt ja einfach mal schreiben!

gruß Tim


----------



## Windelwilli (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aal - Vom Wasser bis auf den Teller*

Also ich finde ja die Haut beim gebratenen Aal am leckersten und beim räuchern bleibt die ja eh dran.

Wie kommst du drauf, das ein Aal ein wirbelloses Tier ist??|kopfkrat


----------



## wasser-ralf (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aal - Vom Wasser bis auf den Teller*

Hey Endmin, der Aal gehört - wie jeder andere Fisch selbstverständlich zu den Wirbeltieren. Wie kommst Du darauf, er wäre ein Wirbelloses Tier?


----------



## Endmin (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aal - Vom Wasser bis auf den Teller*

Hatte ich irgendwie so in Erinnerung, jetzt bin ich ja eines besseren belehrt 

Wie macht ihr das dann beim Zubereiten? Lasst ihr das drin und pult es erst beim Essen raus, oder muss man da garnichts wegmachen?


----------



## Windelwilli (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aal - Vom Wasser bis auf den Teller*

Also ich mach bis auf die Innereien (und beim Braten auch den Kopf) nichts ab.
Wichtig ist bei Ausnehmen, noch ein Stück hinter das Afterloch aufzuschneiden, da sich dort noch ein Blutsack befindet, der bei Essen nicht so lecker aussieht.
Der Aal besitzt bis auf die Mittelgräte (Wirbelsäule) keinerlei Gräten (mir deswegen so sympatisch), deshalb kannst du den völlig angstfrei genießen.


----------



## wasser-ralf (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aal - Vom Wasser bis auf den Teller*

Klassisch wird der Aal von den meisten geräuchert.
Wir mögen ihn aber mehr gedünstet, oder gebraten. Dazu wird er in kürzere Stücke geschnitten. Und vorher natürlich in der Regel enthäutet.
Zum enthäuten schneide ich die Haut des Aals hinter dem Kopf rundum ein, löse einen Zipfel der Haut vom Fleisch, bis ich es mit einer Zange sicher greifen kann. Dann ziehe ich einfach nur nach unten ab. Die Haut ist so zäh, dass sie nicht reißt, sondern sich im Stück abziehen lässt.


----------



## Endmin (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aal - Vom Wasser bis auf den Teller*

@Windelwilli

entschelimst du die Haut dann irgendwie wenn du die Aale mit der Haut in die Pfanne oder in die Räuchertonne legst?

Muss der Aal beim Räuchern auch trocken sein wie andere Fische oder ist das beim Aal nicht so wichtig?


----------



## lsski (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aal - Vom Wasser bis auf den Teller*

Hallo 

Ich Räucher die 55 -70 und Brate die Dicken.
Ob der Aal nun geräuchert wird oder gebraten - Ich Lege ihn immer in Salzlake ein (60g / Liter Wasser + Gewürze 20 Stunden)

Die Haut ziehe ich nicht ab weil der Schleim vorher wenn er aus der Lake kommt prima mit einen Tuch abgewischt werden kann.

LG Jeff


----------



## antonio (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aal - Vom Wasser bis auf den Teller*



Endmin schrieb:


> @Windelwilli
> 
> entschelimst du die Haut dann irgendwie wenn du die Aale mit der Haut in die Pfanne oder in die Räuchertonne legst?
> 
> Muss der Aal beim Räuchern auch trocken sein wie andere Fische oder ist das beim Aal nicht so wichtig?




wenn du es nicht tust, dann guten appetit|supergri
dicke aale kann man auch kochen und in aspik einlegen.

antonio


----------



## siloaffe (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aal - Vom Wasser bis auf den Teller*

Hey Tim|wavey:

Hmmmmm..... |kopfkrat

....Aale.....

....Wirbellos???;+ 

Also das hab ich noch net gehört!?!?!?!?|bigeyes#c

Zur Zubereitung: 

1. Ich bin kein Fan von geräuchertem Fisch. 

Daher fällt Räuchern für mich raus......

Meine Aale würze ich mit Pfeffer & Salz und 
lege sie ca 5 Minuten in Mehl. Danach gehts ab in die Pfanne. 

Oder:

Wenn gegrillt wird, würze ich sie auch einfach mit Pfeffer & Salz und schneide sie in ca. 10 cm große Stücke. diese werden auf Zwiebeln in Alufolie eingepackt und dann ab fürca10-20 minuten (je nach Hitze) auf en Grill. 

Abziehn tu ich se auch net die haut wird mit gefuttert! Auch wenns einige eklig finden mir schmeckts!!!!!#6
Läääääääkaaaaaaa|rolleyes

P.s. 
So mache ich auch Grundeln die sind auch sehr Wohlschmeckend:m

LG Markus#h


----------



## Windelwilli (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aal - Vom Wasser bis auf den Teller*

Also entschleimen tu ich sie natürlich. Am einfachsten geht das, indem du sie kurz in Essigwasser legst, dann löst sich der Schleim von alleine.

Hast du allerdings vor, "Aal blau" zu machen, dann muß der Schleim dran bleiben..sonst is nix mit blau |rolleyes

Braten tu ich sie auch einfach mit Salz und Pfeffer und in Mehl gewendet.


----------



## Endmin (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aal - Vom Wasser bis auf den Teller*

Danke für die vielen Antworten, habe noch ein paar Aale in der Gefriertruhe, die aber schon enthäutet sind.

Jetzt weiß ich dass es nicht unbedingt notwendig ist die Aale zu entschleimen und kann mir viel Arbeit ersparen :m

Schneidet ihr die Rückflossen mit der Schere ab oder kann man die auch dran lassen?

gruß Tim


----------



## teddy- (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aal - Vom Wasser bis auf den Teller*

hallo 

es wurde ja fast alles schon gesagt außer wenn du den blutsack entfernst mußt du ihn noch ganz vorsichtig richtung kopf ziehen damit du den blutfaden rausbekommst der geht noch bis zum schwanzende 

mit ein bischen übung geht das dann ganz gut

und zum räuchern der aal wird naß in den offen gehängt

gruß stephan


----------



## Windelwilli (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aal - Vom Wasser bis auf den Teller*



teddy- schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> 
> ...und zum räuchern der aal wird naß in den offen gehängt
> ...


 

Das ist mir jetzt auch neu. 
Da ich demnächst auch mit dem Räuchern anfangen will, ist das eine wichtige Info für mich.
Ich hätte den jetzt vor dem Räuchern trocknen lassen wie andere Fische auch.
Weißt du auch, warum man das beim Aal anders macht?


----------



## Endmin (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aal - Vom Wasser bis auf den Teller*

Hier wurde auch drüber diskutiert ob man Aale nass oder trocken räuchern sollte:


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=110140


"Wenn Deine Aale die Bauchlappen schön spreizen sollen, dann naß in den  heißen Ofen hängen und nach 5-10min die Hitze durch Deckel / Tür  entweichen lassen.
Danach läßt man den Aal kurz trocknen und kann dann wie üblich weiterräuchern.
Fische platzen nur, wenn sie zu schnell auf zu hohe Temperatur gebracht  und darauf gehalten werden. Dazu kommt noch, daß Fische mit sehr dünner  Haut wesentlich anfälliger sind als Fische mit dicker Haut."


----------



## teddy- (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aal - Vom Wasser bis auf den Teller*

das weiß ich nicht so genau ich glaube damit sich die bauchlappen öffnen 

es gibt hir ein par gute räuchertröts vieleicht da mal nachfragen


----------



## teddy- (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aal - Vom Wasser bis auf den Teller*



Endmin schrieb:


> Hier wurde auch drüber diskutiert ob man Aale nass oder trocken räuchern sollte:
> 
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=110140
> ...



ich fange gleich an zu garren und dabei ist der deckel immer ein stück offen das mit den platzen hab ich noch nicht gehört


----------



## FisherMan66 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aal - Vom Wasser bis auf den Teller*



Endmin schrieb:


> ....
> Jetzt weiß ich dass es nicht unbedingt notwendig ist die Aale zu entschleimen und kann mir viel Arbeit ersparen :m
> 
> .......
> ...



Tu es Dir besser nicht an und leg die Aale nicht mit Schleim in die Truhe. Eine Wildschweinkeule würdest Du doch auch nicht mit Fell (Schwarte) einfrieren, oder?

Ich halte es grunsätzlich so, dass ich alle Lebensmittel, die ich einfriere so wegpacke, dass ich sie nach dem Auftauen sofort verarbeiten kann.

Einzige Ausnahme sind Salmonidenfilets. Nach dem langsamen Auftauen im Kühlschrank lassen sich die Fleischgräten besser ziehen, als direkt nach dem Filetieren. Wenn sie vor dem Einfrieren gezogen werden sollen, dass Filet am besten im Kühlschrank 3 bis 4 Stunden durhchkühlen lassen. Probiert es aus, es geht definitiv besser.


----------



## xonnel (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aal - Vom Wasser bis auf den Teller*

Aal am besten ausgenommen, aber mit Schleim im Wasser einfrieren.
Wasser in die Gefriertüte, Aale rein, Tüte zudrehen und Luft rauspressen bis die Aale in etwas Wasser schwimmen. Durch den Luftausschluss wird Gefrierbrand zuverlässig verhindert und die Aale können auch längere Zeit auf Eis bleiben.

Den ganzen Eisblock dann direkt im Salzwasser auftauen, dabei löst sich auch gleich der Schleim vollständig.


----------



## FisherMan66 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aal - Vom Wasser bis auf den Teller*

Mit dem Argument "Gefrierbrand" punktet Deine Methode. 
Sorry, aber wenn ich an die Brühe denke, die nach dem Auftauen übrig bleibt, dann dreht sich mir der Magen um. Und in dieser Brühe schwimmen dann die bereits geöffneten (ausgenommenen) Aale.

Gefrierbrand kann man auch durch Vakuumieren verhindern. Wer der Kauf eines brauchbaren Vakuumiergeräts scheut, der kann sich im Gastrobereich breite Klarsichfolie besorgen. Auf der Rolle sind mengenmäßig gut 50 Haushaltsrollen drauf. Bitte darauf achten, dass sie einen rötlichen Schimmer hat - nur die klebt richtig gut. Auch sollte sie nicht vorperforiert sein.
Das Gefriergut in mehreren Lagen darin einwickeln - direkt von der Rolle - und dabei immer wieder die Enden einschlagen. Die Folie liegt so eng an, dass ein Lufteinschluß fast gänzlich ausgeschlossen ist.
Mache ich mit all meinem Fisch- und Fleischgefriergut so - Gefrierbrand gibt es so auch nicht.
Nebenbei spart es gegenüber dem Eisblock eine Menge Platz in der Truhe.


----------



## teddy- (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Aal - Vom Wasser bis auf den Teller*

ich vakuumier zwar auch aber gefrierbrand ist so nichts schlimmes ist nur für das auge nicht gut im geschmack macht es keinen unterschied und nach dem zubereiten ist auch nichts mehr davon zu sehen


----------



## Endmin (16. August 2011)

*AW: Aal - Vom Wasser bis auf den Teller*

Wenn ihr einen Aal räuchert, lasst ihr dann das Fett ablaufen z.B. durch ein kleines Loch in der Haut am Schwanzende, oder einfach drin stehen lassen?

gruß Tim


----------



## omnimc (16. August 2011)

*AW: Aal - Vom Wasser bis auf den Teller*

ich mache nur ein loch zum ausnehmen. sonst nix. habe aber bisher auch nur aale bis 85cm geerntet und geräuchert.


----------



## Ossipeter (16. August 2011)

*AW: Aal - Vom Wasser bis auf den Teller*

Hinten am Schwanz, drei cm vor Ende, einen Querschnitt bis auf die Wirbelsäule und dann kann das Fett ablaufen.


----------



## Hollywood Dang (13. September 2011)

*AW: Aal - Vom Wasser bis auf den Teller*

Ich perönlich mag Aal am liebsten auf Unagi art Japanisch

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nc2jT5reWuU&feature=relmfu

ps. Dass dieses Video aus dem koreanischen Fernsehen mitgeschnitten ist, ist eher Zufall.


----------



## daci7 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Aal - Vom Wasser bis auf den Teller*



Hollywood Dang schrieb:


> Ich perönlich mag Aal am liebsten auf Unagi art Japanisch
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nc2jT5reWuU&feature=relmfu
> 
> ps. Dass dieses Video aus dem koreanischen Fernsehen mitgeschnitten ist, ist eher Zufall.



Alter Verwalter ... was der Typ in dem Video Aale ausnehmen/filetieren kann ó_Ò
Meine Fresse!
Hut ab!


----------



## SchwalmAngler (14. September 2011)

*AW: Aal - Vom Wasser bis auf den Teller*

Das hier ist mein Lieblingsrezept wenn es um Aal geht:

http://sfv-schwalm.de/viewpage.php?page_id=7

Das Rezept stammt aus einem uralten Kochbuch aus dem 18. Jahrhundert. Einfach aber sehr lecker.


----------



## daci7 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Aal - Vom Wasser bis auf den Teller*

Ich verlink mal eben.
So mach ich meine Aale meist:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=215702


----------



## Hollywood Dang (14. September 2011)

*AW: Aal - Vom Wasser bis auf den Teller*



daci7 schrieb:


> Alter Verwalter ... was der Typ in dem Video Aale ausnehmen/filetieren kann ó_Ò
> Meine Fresse!
> Hut ab!



Ein wahrer Künstler oder? ^^


----------



## daci7 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Aal - Vom Wasser bis auf den Teller*

Absolut!
Ich glaube meine nächsten Aale werde ich auch mal so versuchen =) Hoffentlich wirds was!
Vl mach ich mal ein paar Fotos und stell was rein ... mal sehn


----------



## Hollywood Dang (14. September 2011)

*AW: Aal - Vom Wasser bis auf den Teller*

Hier die Sauce zum marinieren... etwas teuer, werde mal in Düsseldorf gucken ob es sie da günstiger gibt.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyXM4uAzjHM


----------



## daci7 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Aal - Vom Wasser bis auf den Teller*



Hollywood Dang schrieb:


> Hier die Sauce zum marinieren... etwas teuer, werde mal in Düsseldorf gucken ob es sie da günstiger gibt.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyXM4uAzjHM


Ist ja interessant - leider versteh ich den gute Mann überhaupt nicht 
Werd mal im Netz ein wenig rumsuchen!

Ah ... am Ende stehts je geschrieben  Passt doch - kann man gut nachmachen!


----------

